# طلب فيديو لتعلم تشغيل مكنات cnc تفريز او خراطة فانوك او سيمنز او كليهما



## ammar-kh (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا ان يكون الطلب واضح من العنوان
اي شيء يتعلق بتشغيل الالات و ليس برمجتها
يفضل كورسات فيديو 
اسماء مواقع
اسماء كتب تشغيل
اي شيء يفي بالغرض
ولكن يفضل فيديو
شكرا سلفا


----------

